# Peat moss?



## davidson012003 (Jan 21, 2014)

Is sphagnum peat moss ok for substrate?


----------



## davidson012003 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for your help! Glad to see people are here to help!


----------



## donnaranee33 (May 18, 2014)

I'm new here and I just got my argentine tegu 3 weeks ago. The sphagnum peat moss is what I use for my substrate. I also have cypress mulch on top of that. Things can just be a little bit messy with the peat moss, but it holds humidity good.


----------



## SamBobCat (May 19, 2014)

I don't get why people freak out if their questions aren't answered within three days. People. Are. Busy. And some that are on here all time time don't always have good answers. So please be patient, and I am sorry if this came across too harsh.


----------



## donnaranee33 (May 19, 2014)

Some people (like me) are new to forums and aren't exactly sure how they totally work. I'm kinda use to Facebook, Twitter, and Instagram were I write something and get a response within minutes. Forgive me for not knowing all of the rules.


----------

